# I have a problem!



## CookinBlondie (Sep 2, 2004)

here's the deal: Tonite I made some minute tapioca pudding, and it didn't set at all. I followed the recipe to the T and I don't know what to do! Have you ever had this problem, and do you know what I can do to fix this?! I need HELP! ASAP! Please and thanks!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 3, 2004)

K my Mom sent home some Tapioca WITHOUT a recipe.....It's still in my cubbaoard cuz well what the heck do I do with it with out a recipe.....anyways....can you post the recipe so we know where you could have gone wrong.  THere's different brands and there may be different recipes...just a thought....sorry I couldnt be more helpful....


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 3, 2004)

*MINUTE TAPIOCA*

1/3 c. sugar
3 Tbls MINUTE Tapioca
2 3/4 c. milk
1 egg, well beaten
1 tps. vanilla

*TOP OF STOVE:*
 Mix sugar, tapioca, milk and egg in saucepan; let stand for 5 minutes. Cook and stir on medium heat until mixture comes to full boil. (Pudding thickens as it cools.) Remove from heat. Stir in vanilla. Cool 20 minutes; stir. Serve warn or chilled. Makes 6 servings.

*MICROWAVE:*
   Prepare as above in 2-quart microwavable bowl. Cook on HIGH 10-12 minutes, stirring every 2 minutes, until mixture comes to full boil.

There's the recipe, see what you all can come up with, but the only thing I can think I did was use skim milk instead of some other kind of milk with fat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2004)

I think if it was more creamy it would still be good!!!!  I didn't think tapioca set up like a pudding - does it?


----------



## scratch (Sep 6, 2004)

*Need help with tapioca pudding*

First I always cook pudding in a microwave and never do you have to cook tapioca or any pudding for longer than 6 - 8 minutes.  
Tapioca is thin when justed cooked.  It "sets up" as it cools.  Stir several times as it is cooling to keep the creamy consistency.
If you want "fool proof" tapioca than add 1 tbl cornstarch and 2 tbl minute tapioca and 3 cups of milk.  I use 1 c powdered milk and water to make the 3 cups ( this is low-fat) a bit more suger to make up for the lack of sweetness in the powdered milk (1/2).   Also very important is the "let stand" part.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2004)

Did you follow the stovetop or microwave directions?  I have made the stovetop version for years and have never had a problem.  Is it possible that you accidentally mis-measured and put in too much milk or not enough tapioca?

 Barbara

P.S. to kitchenelf--Yes, tapioca should set up pretty firm.  It should not be runny.


----------



## Jovin (Sep 6, 2004)

The only time mine didn't set was when I tried using skim milk or even 1%.  I never made it in the microwave, only on top of the stove...and trust me, I've made it alot.

I follow the recipe on the Minute Tapioca box.


----------



## Jovin (Sep 6, 2004)

....





> but the only thing I can think I did was use skim milk instead of some other kind of milk with fat. Thanks in advance



*THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM*!  Trust me, it's happened to me too! You have to use at least 2% milk.


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2004)

so i'm assuming soy milk wouldn't work then?
darn it


----------



## Jovin (Sep 7, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> so i'm assuming soy milk wouldn't work then?
> darn it



Wow!  You're on your own with THAT one!  Who the heck knows? But then, *I don't like Soy milk.*


----------

